# Wanted - $500 for Juvenile Saddle



## Buddyroe (Nov 10, 2016)

I'm desperately searching for this saddle for my 1919 IJ Juvenile bicycle. I think they put this same saddle on many tricycles so there HAS to be some out there.

So, I'm willing to pay $500 cash for a NOS (or really nice used condition) Troxel C.C. No 36 Juvenile saddle. Here is a picture from the catalog and a picture of what I BELIEVE is the only used one I have ever seen.


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 11, 2016)

Is this the saddle that you are looking for?
It is one that I purchased a long time ago and am saving in case I ever restore my 20" Iver.


----------



## bairdco (Nov 11, 2016)

Not the exact one you're looking for, but...


----------



## jkent (Nov 11, 2016)

I have this Juvi Troxle


----------



## zedsn (Nov 11, 2016)

These are probably to new for you but if you see anything that would suit your needs let me know.


----------



## ABC Services (Nov 11, 2016)

Not exact, but NOS


----------



## locomotion (Nov 11, 2016)

Troxel had many different little red saddle back in those days, I have 4 different models on different pre-20 trikes and kid's bikes.
check on EBay, there is some for sale + you get a free trike to resell

http://www.ebay.com/itm/351892946554?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/252606117790?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## rideahiggins (Nov 11, 2016)

Is this what your looking for? It's definitely vintage.


----------



## catfish (Nov 11, 2016)

I've got the top in great condition. Can't find the undercarriage.


----------



## locomotion (Nov 11, 2016)

geeez the $500 bounty is opening up the offers from the part vaults!!!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 11, 2016)

WTF? I have to check my parts stash right away.


----------



## Buddyroe (Nov 12, 2016)

Holy Cow! I haven't gotten any notifications that there were replies to this thread and thought no one had replied (I'm still a newbie here and thought I would get an email if anyone replied). I came here this morning to bump it up, and now I see that I have MANY great replies. So, give me a little time to really analyze each one. THANK YOU very much to each of you.

I guess the next thing I will have to do is put out a nice WTB offer for the tires and diamond chain that I need (and tool pouch). I am VERY serious about finding these parts. I'm going to to restore ONE bicycle in my lifetime, so I want it to be as good (quality of restoration) and accurate as I can possibly get it. Time is not a factor (well, that depends on how old @ivrjhnsn is, since he will be restoring it ), and I am very patient. I believe in my heart that the stuff I need is out there somewhere - just have to give people a good incentive to help me find it. Some guys buy fancy wheels for their truck. Some guys buy season tickets to their favorite football team. Some guys like to eat-out all the time. All guys have things they spend their money on. For me, it's this little bicycle. I don't know why, and I don't have to know why. I just know that something inside drives me to want to restore it. I feel like there is a reason I found it, and I can imagine little kids enjoying this bike in a time FAR different than ours. Bicycles meant so much more back then. They were built to last a VERY long time. And, they were built in America. And finally, how many pre-1920 juvenile bikes even exist? (and this is a very small child's bike - 15" bicycle). I know it's not many. So I have to do this. When I am done I will display it for a while and keep my eyes open for the best museum to donate it to. I'm not doing this for me. I think people in 100 years should get to see this beautiful piece of American craftsmanship. Some person not even born yet will LOVE seeing this bicycle. It will affect them like it affected me the first time I saw it. It's him or her that I am doing this for.


----------



## ballooney (Nov 12, 2016)

Buddyroe said:


> Holy Cow! I haven't gotten any notifications that there were replies to this thread and thought no one had replied (I'm still a newbie here and thought I would get an email if anyone replied). I came here this morning to bump it up, and now I see that I have MANY great replies. So, give me a little time to really analyze each one. THANK YOU very much to each of you.
> 
> I guess the next thing I will have to do is put out a nice WTB offer for the tires and diamond chain that I need (and tool pouch). I am VERY serious about finding these parts. I'm going to to restore ONE bicycle in my lifetime, so I want it to be as good (quality of restoration) and accurate as I can possibly get it. Time is not a factor (well, that depends on how old @ivrjhnsn is, since he will be restoring it ), and I am very patient. I believe in my heart that the stuff I need is out there somewhere - just have to give people a good incentive to help me find it. Some guys buy fancy wheels for their truck. Some guys buy season tickets to their favorite football team. Some guys like to eat-out all the time. All guys have things they spend their money on. For me, it's this little bicycle. I don't know why, and I don't have to know why. I just know that something inside drives me to want to restore it. I feel like there is a reason I found it, and I can imagine little kids enjoying this bike in a time FAR different than ours. Bicycles meant so much more back then. They were built to last a VERY long time. And, they were built in America. And finally, how many pre-1920 juvenile bikes even exist? (and this is a very small child's bike - 15" bicycle). I know it's not many. So I have to do this. When I am done I will display it for a while and keep my eyes open for the best museum to donate it to. I'm not doing this for me. I think people in 100 years should get to see this beautiful piece of American craftsmanship. Some person not even born yet will LOVE seeing this bicycle. It will affect them like it affected me the first time I saw it. It's him or her that I am doing this for.




I love your passion buddyroe...collecting for most of us is driven by some form of an irrational  compulsion that expresses our love of bikes, history, preservation, American pride, and likely a longing for simpler times.  I'm inspired by your selfless desire to undertake this project with the intention of inspiring future generations.  Thank you and good luck with your project. Keep us posted as your restoration develops.


----------



## locomotion (Nov 12, 2016)

Buddyroe said:


> it's this little bicycle. I don't know why, and I don't have to know why. I just know that something inside drives me to want to restore it. I feel like there is a reason I found it, and I can imagine little kids enjoying this bike in a time FAR different than ours. Bicycles meant so much more back then. They were built to last a VERY long time. And, they were built in America. And finally, how many pre-1920 juvenile bikes even exist? (and this is a very small child's bike - 15" bicycle




Can we see that lucky little bicycle?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 12, 2016)

locomotion said:


> geeez the $500 bounty is opening up the offers from the part vaults!!!



Too bad most saddles offered look nothing like what he's looking for


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## ivrjhnsn (Nov 12, 2016)

locomotion said:


> Can we see that lucky little bicycle?



 Here it is . Copied from his picture gallery.


----------



## catfish (Nov 12, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Too bad most saddles offered look nothing like what he's looking for




The one I posted is the same one from the AD, I just don't have the undercarriage.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Nov 12, 2016)

I have that saddle, but only in average condition........Wayne


----------



## locomotion (Nov 13, 2016)

after reading the story you told me about
and if you and Iver would use the Rollfast tricycle seat, I would donate it to the cause of the little bike getting it's life back
I think it's of the right vintage and it would look great IMO on this little bike, the leather has a great look!!!
let me know, please only take it if it's going to get used for this bike


----------



## kirk thomas (Nov 13, 2016)

Not NOS but you can have the whole tricycle for $100 plus the ride


----------



## Buddyroe (Nov 13, 2016)

locomotion said:


> after reading the story you told me about
> and if you and Iver would use the Rollfast tricycle seat, I would donate it to the cause of the little bike getting it's life back
> I think it's of the right vintage and it would look great IMO on this little bike, the leather has a great look!!!
> let me know, please only take it if it's going to get used for this bike
> View attachment 382724 View attachment 382725 View attachment 382726 View attachment 382727




WOW! That is INCREDIBLY nice of you. It is indeed a beautiful saddle. Let me give it some thought. Like you said, I don't want to take it until I feel 100% sure that it is the right decision to use it on the bike. I have a couple of people that are helping me with this project (advice, etc). Let me see what they think.

Thank you SO MUCH for your generosity. If I do decide to take you up on it, I will be sure to notate your contribution on all documentation about the bicycle. Again, thank you very much.


----------



## Buddyroe (Nov 13, 2016)

kirk thomas said:


> Not NOS but you can have the whole tricycle for $100 plus the rideView attachment 382718 View attachment 382719 View attachment 382721 View attachment 382722 View attachment 382723 View attachment 382728




Holy Cow - that saddle looks amazingly close. Does it have any marking at all?


----------



## locomotion (Nov 13, 2016)

Buddyroe said:


> WOW! That is INCREDIBLY nice of you. It is indeed a beautiful saddle. Let me give it some thought. Like you said, I don't want to take it until I feel 100% sure that it is the right decision to use it on the bike. I have a couple of people that are helping me with this project (advice, etc). Let me see what they think.
> 
> Thank you SO MUCH for your generosity. If I do decide to take you up on it, I will be sure to notate your contribution on all documentation about the bicycle. Again, thank you very much.




no need for a notation!!! it would be a private donation


----------



## kirk thomas (Nov 13, 2016)

Sorry I just sold that trike.


----------



## Buddyroe (Nov 13, 2016)

kirk thomas said:


> Sorry I just sold that trike.




I figured someone would poach it. Sad.


----------



## Buddyroe (Nov 17, 2016)

Just an update for everyone - I have a couple of really good potential seats so far to chose from. I haven't made my mind up so please, pass the word around to anyone that might have this seat. There's one I might buy now because I really like it, but I'd still be interested in buying one that I felt 100% sure was an exact match to the one in the catalog. Sadly, I'm starting to get the feeling that it may not even exist.


----------



## ggntr1981 (Nov 28, 2016)

This is the seat I have it is in super condition and is a NOS seat I have been saving for a while


----------



## ggntr1981 (Nov 28, 2016)

I also have this one with the tool pouch you need


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 3, 2016)

Acquired this one this week,,would pass it along for $500.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 2, 2017)

https://providence.craigslist.org/bop/5941651093.html


----------

